# The Concert for Credit Valley Hospital Sat June 11, 2011



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

Hi one and all,

I have organized a benefit concert for Credit Valley Hospital this Sat June 11, 2011 from 5:00 PM to Midnight.

Its going to be a great night of Rock n Roll with 10 live performances.

Details are here in this interview I did for the show

[video=youtube;dWgv0pMK7YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWgv0pMK7YA[/video]


Article in Mississauga News

http://www.mississauga.com/what's on/article/1017418--concert-helps-hospital


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

We raised $3000 and had a great time!!!


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done.


----------

